# Bayfield 29



## ex182pilot (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi All,

After looking for awhile I have finally purchased a Bayfiled 29. Sice the manufacturer is long out of business wonder if anyone hasany ideas about obtaining an "owners " manual for a Bayfiled 29 (1983).

It also appears that a "Bayfiled Owners" on line group that used to exist is not longer posting. Any ideas sure would be appreciated.......Thnx


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't have what you're looking for, but are you in the PNW? There's probably a lot of info about those boats around here.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This fellow's site has some pages scanned of the original brochure...

Dave Bieman: Bayfield 29

Scroll down a ways.. A google search found a fair bit of info, but an actual 'owner's manual' will probably require contacting a still-original owner... (though luckily I have ours, only problem is it's in Portuguese...)


----------



## ex182pilot (Oct 21, 2011)

Adam...thnx for the reply....it was sort of a shot in the dark. Am from the Great lakes area and was hoping someone might have an original 1983 vintage manual that I could pay to have them scan and email to me. Will get it all sorted out. Trial and error most always works 

Jack Ex 182 pilot


----------



## ex182pilot (Oct 21, 2011)

dave....thnx,, read what you indicated but not too helpful. Do you know if it's possible to resurrect the information formerly bloged on "bayfieldyyachtowners. org" which apparently does not exist any more ?

Thnx Jack, ex 182 pilot


----------



## CaptnSki (Oct 18, 2011)

*Bayfield 40*



ex182pilot said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After looking for awhile I have finally purchased a Bayfiled 29. Sice the manufacturer is long out of business wonder if anyone hasany ideas about obtaining an "owners " manual for a Bayfiled 29 (1983).
> 
> It also appears that a "Bayfiled Owners" on line group that used to exist is not longer posting. Any ideas sure would be appreciated.......Thnx


I don't have a owners manual either. I was fortunate to live near a marina that sold them for many years and the old guy that runs it is very knowledgeable.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

ex182pilot said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After looking for awhile I have finally purchased a Bayfiled 29. Sice the manufacturer is long out of business wonder if anyone hasany ideas about obtaining an "owners " manual for a Bayfiled 29 (1983).
> 
> It also appears that a "Bayfiled Owners" on line group that used to exist is not longer posting. Any ideas sure would be appreciated.......Thnx


I don't think there is an owner's manual. Back in the 80's we had a Bayfield 29 and all it came with was an engine manual for the 2QM15 Yanmar.


----------

